# Jon F's spare bedroom theater



## Jon F (Jan 31, 2009)

Dedicated theater/video game room in spare bedroom
Build Thread

Room: 11'6" x 12'10" x 8'

Projector: Sanyo PLV-Z2000 1080p LCD
Screen: Do-Able Board 80" Constant Width (86-92" diagonal depending on aspect ratio of source material)
Masking: Custom-built motorized horizontal masking controlled by IR remote (see build thread)

Blu-Ray/DVD player: Playstation 3

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR806 Receiver (130w x 7)
Front speakers: Acoustic Research 312HO
Center Channel: Acoustic Research AR2C
Surround speakers: Acoustic Research AR4C
Rear surrounds: Acoustic Research AR4C
Subwoofer Amplifier: Behringer EP2500
Subwoofer Filter: Reckhorn B-1 
Subwoofer1: Creative Sound Solutions SDX15 in 9.8cf Ported Enclosure 
Subwoofer2: Creative Sound Solutions SDX15 in 9.8cf Ported Enclosure 
Subwoofer Build Thread

Seating: Berkline 45002 in loveseat arrangement


----------

